
EA Games and Origin becomes unavailable in Myanmar - ceeK
https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5a51e2/ea_games_and_origin_quietly_bans_an_entire/
======
Mithaldu
Short version:

Myanmar had sanctions against _specific_ types of business trades against it,
none of them involving anything like "digital games".

EA decided to roll out an update including blocks against Myanmar, despite
there being no requirement to, and _after_ the sanctions had been lifted to
boot. (Circumvention via VPN possible.)

Users not informed, refunded, or given anything remotely resembling due
diligence at all. So far no support response, only from a volunteer helper.

Edit:

According to
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/5a5oxf/ea_games_and_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/5a5oxf/ea_games_and_origin_quietly_bans_an_entire_country/d9e0ofg/)
it may even be import sanctions on crypto put up by Myanmar itself.

------
Mithaldu
EA response and follow-up:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5a51e2/ea_games_and...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5a51e2/ea_games_and_origin_quietly_bans_an_entire/d9e7e40/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5aap99/op_from_the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/5aap99/op_from_the_myanmarorigin_ban_post_here_a/)

------
shshhdhs
They were down last night for 4-5 hours. Origin couldn't login to EA accounts,
so unless you logged in recently you were unable to play.

